# Closing cost defering



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

There used to be an option just a few yrs ago where some insurance companies would actually pay your closing costs for you and U then have 6 mos to re-pay, interest free.

Any idea if any of these closing cost deferments are still around or offered? I checked First Canadian Title (NEVER DO BUSINESS WITH BTW) and they no longer offer.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Harper77 said:


> I checked First Canadian Title (NEVER DO BUSINESS WITH BTW)


Why?
Just curious, since they claim to be the largest title insurers in Canada.


----------



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Why?
> Just curious, since they claim to be the largest title insurers in Canada.


I used to work there for one and have MANY stories that I could tell U.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

Harper77 said:


> I used to work there for one and have MANY stories that I could tell U.


Share!! 

I am closing a couple of mortgages in the next couple of months and both will be title insured by First Canadian Title (we have used them lots of times). 

Give us the benefit of your knowledge...

Thanks


----------



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dana said:


> Share!!
> 
> I am closing a couple of mortgages in the next couple of months and both will be title insured by First Canadian Title (we have used them lots of times).
> 
> ...


Lol- feel free to pm me Dana


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Harper77 said:


> Lol- feel free to pm me Dana


Remind me not to answer any of his questions with my inside knowledge of anything?


----------



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> Remind me not to answer any of his questions with my inside knowledge of anything?


My issues pertain to mngt-they are the most poorly mngd organization I have ever seen-the usual lies and office politics.
Personally I would never give them any business. If you are comfortable with them losing cheqs of over 200k (months after finding these at the bottom of someones desk, misplacing important documents for closings and just overall lies - then hey, fill your boots.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Now was that so difficult?

Personally, I couldn't care less. I just take a little exception to someone coming on and asking questions to others who may have expertise, without the offer to reciprocate. 

That is what a forum like this is all about.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Harper77 said:


> My issues pertain to mngt-they are the most poorly mngd organization I have ever seen-the usual lies and office politics.


Hmm...interesting, don't they claim to be in the top 50 employers or whatever for 3 years in a row.
Current employees must be voting for them in the surveys....
Not saying you are wrong, I can totally believe you, esp. for a company that enjoyed unhindered monopoly in that business for almost 20 years, management tends to get lazy, incompetent and out-of-date.
Now the competition by offshots from across the border must be lighting fires under their chairs.


----------



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

OptsyEagle said:


> Now was that so difficult?
> 
> Personally, I couldn't care less. I just take a little exception to someone coming on and asking questions to others who may have expertise, without the offer to reciprocate.
> 
> That is what a forum like this is all about.


Thank-you for liberating me. I now feel like a phoenix rising in Arizona. Where would the world be without such long-time board members such as yourself.


----------



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Hmm...interesting, don't they claim to be in the top 50 employers or whatever for 3 years in a row.
> Current employees must be voting for them in the surveys....
> Not saying you are wrong, I can totally believe you, esp. for a company that enjoyed unhindered monopoly in that business for almost 20 years, management tends to get lazy, incompetent and out-of-date.
> Now the competition by offshots from across the border must be lighting fires under their chairs.



Ahhhhhh thats one of the reasons why I jumped at the chance to be there but read the fine print: its voted 2007 best place to work in IT. A little FYI - when I started there were 72 ppl in IT. When I left last yr that same dept was down to 2 ppl.

They spent crap loads of money and hired and hired and hired. Go by the place now and part of the building inside has been boarded up and not even in use. 

Fun fun!


----------

